# "Competition Standard Speedcube" Is it good??



## Mohammad96 (May 23, 2008)

I was looking around ebay and found this 3x3 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Competition-S...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

Have anyone bought this cube and how good is it coz it says it very fast.

Is it like a DIY ?


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

i had it. it's pretty good, i think it's a bit slower then the type A but it pops less. i't's nice and smooth. and it's a DIY(i think its a type C or maybe an A) but still a D type is much better


----------



## Leviticus (May 24, 2008)

Looks like it has CS tiles on it. I dont have that cube though.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 24, 2008)

It is an awesome cube,actually I got mine signed by Harris Chan and don't use it anymore.
But still it comes preassembled it doesn't pop, unless you alter the tension.
its pretty awesome.
Probablly the second best cube I've encountered.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 26, 2008)

i've had this. if it's the same one i'm thinking of, it's okay but i found it a bit heavy :/ and not as easy to use as others, that may just be my preference though!


----------



## YourClone (May 28, 2008)

Its the one I use currently, but I'm not really the one to go by.


----------

